# [SOLVED] Can't update Avast antivirus!



## frustratedhelp (May 19, 2010)

Hi, wondering if anyone could help me update my avast free antivirus.
I've tried automatic and manual updates, they both fail. I'm using windows xp professional sp3... any help would be MUCH appreciated! :smile:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Can't update Avast antivirus!*

Hi -

Unless someone has a better solution, you might want to ask in the Avast support forums.

https://forum.avast.com/index.php?board=2.0

They will likely want more detail. Error codes if any, circumstances of the machine, software firewall in place(?) etc...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Can't update Avast antivirus!*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Are you having any others problems right now visiting other sites ?

Server could be just really busy is all, try later.

BG


----------



## frustratedhelp (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Can't update Avast antivirus!*

Thank you both for the advice! My problem has been solved


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Can't update Avast antivirus!*

Hi -

I'm glad to hear your problem is solved. Would you care to share the solution?


----------

